
JPMorgan is poaching developers who work on video games - SQL2219
https://www.businessinsider.com/jpmorgan-has-been-poaching-video-game-coders-2018-11
======
tptacek
Trading firm makes most obvious trade possible in the software talent market,
tonight! on Business Insider.

It would be funny if over the long term, going to work in the games industry
actually became worth it financially simply as a signal to more lucrative
firms that you're a strong, machine-sympathetic systems/performance developer
that can thrive even in the most toxic imaginable environment.

We're not there yet though so, on the off chance that you're 17 and thinking
about getting an entry level job at a game company: pick something else.

------
cityzen
"In November 2013, JPMorgan Chase, the nation’s largest bank, agreed to pay a
then-record $13 billion fine to federal and state authorities in order to
settle claims that it had misled investors in the years leading up to the
financial crisis."

I guess when you're a top tier 10x developer you get to either destroy the
social fabric of the world or destroy the world economy.

Link: [https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/09/jamie-dimon-
billion-...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/09/jamie-dimon-billion-
dollar-secret-jp-morgan)

~~~
Lkjhmnbv
That is a very univariate understanding of what happened.

I highly advise a more multivariate approach where the causes and effects are
more deeply understood than spinning a story against one company, much less
everyone who works at that one company. I'm not sure anyone would survive that
scrutiny.

~~~
cityzen
Sure thing, send me over some links of things you think frame the 2008
Financial crisis in a better light.

I pasted a quote from an article, provided the source and gave my opinion of
JPMorgan, staring with the words... "I guess..." If that is spin to you, I
don't know what to say.

The funny thing is that I gather you didn't read the article. The last
paragraph actually talks about how Dimon was spinning the whole thing all
along:

Dimon had harsh words, of course, for the Obama administration over his belief
that his bank was treated unfairly by the Department of Justice in the $13
billion settlement. Instead of penalizing the bank for its bad behavior, Dimon
argued, it should be celebrated for helping to save the financial system from
its further free fall. That may be true to some degree, but Wagner’s 92-page
draft complaint puts the wood to Dimon’s spin machine and shows that he and
his colleagues at the bank were no different than the rest of the Wall Street
banksters who received big bonuses for packaging up mortgages they knew would
not be repaid into securities that they could sell to investors for big fees.
Dimon’s pay package for 2013, the year of the big government settlement, was
$20 million—a raise of 74 percent from the year before.

So, sure, enlighten me friend.

~~~
Lkjhmnbv
>Wall Street banksters who received big bonuses for packaging up mortgages
they knew would not be repaid

Who underwrite the loans? Who recommended the loans be written?

The whole thing is complicated. A single article is nothing more than a start.

I'm ony phone, but I highly suggest researching each party and their
justifications for their actions and make your own conclusions rather than
expecting some external source to spoon feed it to you.

~~~
cityzen
It's my opinion that big banks are good for nothing. yes, I do believe people
should take a little moral inventory before joining an institution that has a
history of penalties like this:

Top 10 Primary Offense Types toxic securities abuses $13,450,500,000

mortgage abuses $5,411,600,000

banking violation $4,012,350,341

anti-money-laundering deficiencies $2,161,000,000

False Claims Act $614,000,000

foreign exchange market manipulation $550,000,000

consumer protection violation $520,500,000

investor protection violation $434,054,000

securities issuance or trading violation $427,324,210

energy market manipulation $410,000,000

this is the top 10. That is around 27 billion in penalties for non-trivial
violations.

You can download every one of these records here:
[https://violationtracker.goodjobsfirst.org/parent/jpmorgan-c...](https://violationtracker.goodjobsfirst.org/parent/jpmorgan-
chase)

~~~
Lkjhmnbv
So you agree with Steve Bannon. I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm saying you're
over generalizing. And you would never accept other generalizations like the
one you're making.

For instance the democratic party is good for nothing because Anthony weiner
is in jail for soliciting sex with a minor.

You could make that argument. Still too one sided.

